
Blue-collar wages are surging. Can it last? - prostoalex
https://www.economist.com/news/united-states/21731332-weaker-dollar-and-energy-boom-are-pushing-up-pay-blue-collar-wages-are-surging-can-it?cid1=cust/ednew/n/bl/n/20171116n/owned/n/n/nwl/n/n/NA/81203/n
======
sbinthree
Yes. The more physical capital there is to build, maintain, secure and retire
(pretty much essence of blue collar work) and the less people there are with
those skills, the more wages will increase. If opposite becomes true (less
physical capital, more people with skills) then opposite will happen.

